# Reno Nv. BBQ, Brew and blues



## graywolf1936 (May 1, 2014)

Just made hotel reservation at the Eldorado Hotel and Casino, Reno Nv. for the BBQ, Blues and Brew event on Jun 20-21. 2014. for any Northern California folks who may be interested in attending.


----------

